# Android updates might get pushed up!



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

http://m.cnet.com/news/apples-patent-victory-could-equal-faster-android-updates/57501326
I was reading up on this, and I'm thinking maybe we'll get lucky (not getting my hopes up though). Could we get some jelly beans here soon!?!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow never thought I would aactually have a reason to like apple but my worry is Samsung will just work around it as did HTC guess we will see

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## joker920 (Oct 30, 2011)

Apparently Droid Charge is on the list of phones that Apple wants banned. SWEET!!!!!

http://news.cnet.com/2300-13579_3-10013527-7.html


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Knowing Samsung they'll probably say, who actually bought this crappy ass phone we released on accident. Orrr they could spew out a aosp looking jb that gives us just enough information to build own. Which do you think they'll do


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

I already know we'll get the shaft, but weirder things have happened!









Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

